# Oto + Brush Algae advice



## nisharific (23 May 2009)

Hi guys,
I'm getting a shrimp tank and really wanted to get one or two otos. Also, I have brush algae growing any ideas on how to get rid of them. Your help is deeply appreicated.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## aledr2004 (28 May 2009)

*Re: [Wanted] Oto + Brush Algae advice*

Can't help you on the Oto, but the only thing I know eats BBA is siamese algae eater. Got two today and they are nibbling it already. Either that or over-dose easy-carbo.


----------



## TLH (28 May 2009)

*Re: [Wanted] Oto + Brush Algae advice*

Oto's should be fine with shrimp being vegetarian. You really need enough algae for the Oto's to feed on though so if you have too many shrimp they may keep the tank too clean for an Oto to make a decent living grazing.


----------



## nisharific (29 May 2009)

*Re: [Wanted] Oto + Brush Algae advice*

Thanks for the advice guys.. Onle last do you know where I can but a siamese algae eater?
Thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (29 May 2009)

This topic does not belong in the For Sale/Swap/Wanted section. It has been moved to the Algae section.

Cheers,


----------



## Verminator (30 May 2009)

On removing BBA i have found the following product of particular (so far) good use; eSHa PROTALON -707 Anti Algae Treatment. I've had it for a few years now. First used about 2 years ago when i had major issues with thread algae and green spot algae everywhere, this cleared it up then in combination with Japonica shrimps and 2 SAE's. Currently on day 6 of treatment in the same 180L tank which is insanely infested with stubborn BBA and its cleared up 50% already and thats on its own with just one old SAE and a one otto. So far so good. This product works good for me and seems effective.

Its harmless to fish and plants and supposedely helps plants grow slightly.


----------



## ceg4048 (30 May 2009)

I would strongly suggest that you focus more on plant health instead of using algecides. The reason your tank is suffering algal blooms is because of plant ill health as a direct result of flaws in your technique. Adding algecides to the tank will not help in the long run because the conditions that you create in the tank will not go away if you continue to make the same mistakes. The esha claims that their product helps plants to grow is suspect and one must assume it to be propaganda. If you learn to grow healthy plants these algecidal products will not be needed.

BBA occurs as a direct result of poor levels of, or inconsistent application of CO2 when the tank is lit by some threshold level of lighting. Long term resolution of BBA therefore can only be found in the control of lighting, the consistent application of quality levels CO2. The options available depend on whether the tank is a CO2 injected tank or not (which you have not specified). Flourish Excel or Profito EasyCarbo are much better products to use in this case as they are a means of applying CO2 to the tank.

With a better description of your tank, equipment and dosing regime, it will be easier to determine the necessary changes to your methods that will eliminate the algae from your tank.

Cheers,


----------

